# Normalenvektor einer Ebene aus 3 Vektoren



## MiMi (29. Mai 2009)

HI ich bins ma wieder.

Und zwar gehts darum das ich einen Normalenvektor errechne um zu sehen ob die "gerade" sichtbar sein muss oder nicht.

Eine Gerade wird durch 2 Vektoren (a,b) "aufgespannt" und der 3. Punkt (P) ist ein Abstandpunkt. Mit Hilfe dieser 3 Punkte ist es mir auch moeglich einen Normalenvektor zu errechnen. 
Also:
Punkt A, B und Punkt P
u = B-A
v = P-A
uv = u x v (Kreuzprodukt)

Wenn noetig noch auf Laenge 1 bringen. 

Jetzt ist das Problem das wenn die distanz von Punkt P zu Punkt A und B "negativ" ist, das die normale an die andere Seite der Flaeche zeigt. 
Somit wird dir Flaeche nicht sichtbar. 
Natuerlich kann man die Berechnungen von u und v auch umdrehen zb. u = B-P und v = A -P
Jedoch aendert das nichts daran das wenn der Punkt P auf der einen Seite der Gerde ist, die Gerade zu sehen ist und wenn er auf der anderen Seite ist, nicht zu sehen ist. 

Gibt es da ne Moeglichkeit dies zu ueberpruefen?


----------

